# ¿Necesitas ayuda en Skyscrapercity? Entra



## Guz

De Ulven said:


> ok, gracias


De Ulven, para borrar tu cuenta hay que contactar a la administración de latinscrapers, lo cual yo puedo realizar.

Tienes que tener en claro que eliminar una cuenta no es lo mismo que bannearla, ya que se borran TODOS tus datos y el proceso es irreversible. ¿Estás seguro?


----------



## Enhander

Y esto para qué? No lo comprendo, es como darle importancia a algo que supuestamente no la tiene, podrías no entrar más, ya que igual tus comentarios aparecerán en el foro.


----------



## Guiche Rex

Enhander said:


> Y esto para qué? No lo comprendo, es como darle importancia a algo que supuestamente no la tiene, podrías no entrar más, ya que igual tus comentarios aparecerán en el foro.



Eso había pensado, pero a veces la tentación es más grande :lol:


----------



## De Ulven

[email protected] said:


> De Ulven, para borrar tu cuenta hay que contactar a la administración de latinscrapers, lo cual yo puedo realizar.
> 
> Tienes que tener en claro que eliminar una cuenta no es lo mismo que bannearla, ya que se borran TODOS tus datos y el proceso es irreversible. ¿Estás seguro?


Contactelos nomas socio, gracias por las averiguaciones kay:


----------



## cliffx

Una pregunta off topic. ¿cuál es la gracia de photobucket? Casi siempre las únicas fotos que no se pueden ver son las de photobucket por exceso de tráfico, en cambio otros servicios como imageshack o flickr no tienen ningún problema.


----------



## nicvalcarroz

¿quisiera saber si se puede abrir un tópico Religioso, pués que piensan los foristas de cada religion ya sea positivo o negativo, como a que religion representas, porqué, o si eres agnostico o ateo y porque?


----------



## vanix

nicvalcarroz said:


> ¿quisiera saber si se puede abrir un tópico Religioso, pués que piensan los foristas de cada religion ya sea positivo o negativo, como a que religion representas, porqué, o si eres agnostico o ateo y porque?


Creo que está prohíbido hablar de religión acá, al igual que de politica.


----------



## nicvalcarroz

vanix said:


> Creo que está prohíbido hablar de religión acá, al igual que de politica.


Gracias


----------



## cliffx

cliffx said:


> Una pregunta off topic. ¿cuál es la gracia de photobucket? Casi siempre las únicas fotos que no se pueden ver son las de photobucket por exceso de tráfico, en cambio otros servicios como imageshack o flickr no tienen ningún problema.


Esta pregunta la hice en otro thread, no esperaba más que solo una respuesta de off topic ya que acá no me la responderan, en fin no era necesario mover el mensaje para acá.


----------



## Guz

^^ Es solo para que te des cuenta donde tienes que realizar esas preguntas.


----------



## nestor morales

Tengo una consulta:compré una nueva pantalla para el computador,pero ésta es del formato ancho,asi es que todas las imágenes ahora salen achatadas,los rostros "arranados",los edificios mas bajos de lo que son y los círculos ahora salen ovalados.....¿existe alguna manera de arreglar eso?
gracias de antemano!


----------



## cliffx

Ajusta la resolución a un formato ancho 16:9 pueden ser 1920x1080, 1366x768, etc.


----------



## CdoMchile

se q no va aca pero no se realmente donde preguntar queria saber si ya se plantaron los 200 ceresos al frente de la fuente bicentenario esos q regalo japon


----------



## Guz

CdoMchile said:


> se q no va aca pero no se realmente donde preguntar queria saber si ya se plantaron los 200 ceresos al frente de la fuente bicentenario esos q regalo japon


Eso se pregunta en los hilos de la región metropolitana.


----------



## Pavlemadrid

Esto no es una duda en sí, pero necesito que os paséis por este thread y contestéis esta pregunta:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1298881

Muchas gracias


----------



## Guiche Rex

Por qué el gran santiago no tiene hilo de noticias-debates y proyectos como las otras ciudades? D:


----------



## Deathmaster89

Estimados, quisiera exponer un problema que me está sucediendo desde hace bastante tiempo.

Mi contador de posts avanza uno o dos números, y luego se queda estancado. Tengo que hacer postear varios mensajes para que avance apenas un número.... ¿Qué podrá ser el causante y qué solución hay para el problemilla?

_Saludos  !!!!_


----------



## Enhander

^^ En La Plaza el contador no suma, ahora, CREO que en los foros libres como La Fonda, tampoco. Quizás ahí está, ya que en general posteas mucho más ahí.

Si no es eso, pide que le cambien la pila. :lol:


----------



## Deathmaster89

Enhander said:


> ^^ En La Plaza el contador no suma, ahora, CREO que en los foros libres como La Fonda, tampoco. Quizás ahí está, ya que en general posteas mucho más ahí.
> 
> Si no es eso, pide que le cambien la pila. :lol:


¿La Plaza?
¿Qué es eso?
¿Se come? :lol:

Jajajajaja, es broma..... Gracias por el dato kay:

_Saludos  !!!!_


----------



## Guiche Rex

Deathmaster89 said:


> ¿La Plaza?
> ¿Qué es eso?
> ¿Se come? :lol:
> 
> _Saludos  !!!!_


La plaza es como la fonda pero de latinscrapers  saludos


----------



## Enhander

Con un poco de amorsh y agua con azúcar.

Si no funciona, métete al closet y dí 12 veces tetué.


----------



## provinciano

hey folks, I need a help. there's a computar program made by chileans which takes pictures of the thief and get a track of the robber. what's its name? it's very useful to laptops. 

regards.


----------



## SeriaLK

Праграмы, якую вы шукаеце, называецца "prey". Вы можаце знайсці яго на старонцы: http://preyproject.com/


----------



## provinciano

spasibo.

მადლობა მოემსახურება მე ბევრი. ღმერთმა დაგლოცოთ


----------



## Enhander

음, 저 하나를 좋아하지 않아. 당신은 이것을 스왑면 어떨까요?


----------



## rsepsot

provinciano said:


> *spasibo.*
> 
> მადლობა მოემსახურება მე ბევრი. ღმერთმა დაგლოცოთ


O M G


----------



## provinciano

roogenial said:


> O M G


significa gracias en ruso, así que la origen de su palabra spasi = salvar, bog = dios. sería algo como dios te salva. tiempo que la iglesia ortodoxa en rusia era fuerte, así como lunes en ruso signfica resurrección. (Воскресенье)

Es la lengua con la mejor sonoridad en mi opinión:







Do svidaniya!


----------



## TotenKrieg

Me imagino que te huevea por cómo suena: spasibo = es pasivo. Los pasivos son los homosexuales que hacen el papel de hembra jajaja.


----------



## Enhander

Y en este foro tení que explicar eso? :lol:


----------



## provinciano

TotenKrieg said:


> Me imagino que te huevea por cómo suena: spasibo = es pasivo. Los pasivos son los homosexuales que hacen el papel de hembra jajaja.


hombre, ya pasaste por esas experiencias hasta con los rusos? :? 



Enhander said:


> Y en este foro tení que explicar eso? :lol:


soy fino, culto y educado.


----------



## TotenKrieg

provinciano said:


> hombre, ya pasaste por esas experiencias hasta con los rusos? :?


Te estoy explicando para que no te agarren pa'l hueveo. Y por lo demás, me gustan las mujeres :cheers: jaja.


----------



## Rodendack

:lol: me reabren este tema?

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1335817&page=3

Hice un mapa y quiero compartirlo, no es la gran cosa, pero falta un espacio para conversar el tema.


----------



## Rodendack

¿O hago un tema de trenes de Chile nuevo?.


----------



## Guiche Rex

Mi contador de post se falló !!


----------



## Enhander

Suele pasar, aunque si eres un forista serio no debería importar...


----------



## Guiche Rex

:lol: no es eso, es que siempre reclamo por todo cuando algo no funciona jajaj, no soy de esos que cree que entre más post mejor eres, es solo cosa de mirar foristas con muchos post y que dejan mucho que desear.. Saludos!


----------



## Sebax

Les recuerdo que los post en La Fonda / La Plaza no cuentan y además que se pueden borrar post o hilos antiguos que harán disminuir su contador.


----------



## Rodendack

¿puedo reflotar el tema de simcity aunque sea muy viejo?, todavia salen nuevos add-ons y y plugins asi que podriamos compartir nuestras regiones con nuevo look.


----------



## Guiche Rex

Preferiría un hilo de todos los juegos, todos los géneros, consolas, etc.


----------



## jov33

^^ Este hilo debe servir para eso. 

Saludos!


----------



## Mariosantiaguino

^^ Tienes que ir al ícono en el lado derecho bajo la foto que dice "más opciones para compartir" y tomar el código HTML/BBCode con el tamaño que elijas.

Si no lo tiene quiere decir que el autor no quiere que la imagen se comparta. Saludos


----------



## Isakh

Mariosantiaguino said:


> ^^ Tienes que ir al ícono en el lado derecho bajo la foto que dice "más opciones para compartir" y tomar el código HTML/BBCode con el tamaño que elijas.
> 
> Si no lo tiene quiere decir que el autor no quiere que la imagen se comparta. Saludos


Muchas Gracias!! te pasaste Mariosantaguino Me sirvió mucho!! Thank you! :banana:


----------



## zaDic

Tengo una duda.

En varios foros existe la opción de ver los últimos post publicados. En este también existe, el problema es que te muestra los últimos post de TODO el foro, y convengamos que no es pequeño. ¿No existe forma de discriminar y ver solo los últimos post del foro chileno?


----------



## Mariosantiaguino

^^ No Zadic no se puede discriminar por país, es para todo el foro.


----------



## iwojima

gracias de antemano pero no estoy acostumbrado a subir imagenes o fotos 
la informacion se refiere a que el 2014 comienzan las obras y la aprobacion ambiental ya esta aprobada . gracias por la informacion


----------



## MrBarbosaJr

Hay algun thread donde se puede conocer, conversar y hacer amigos santiaguinos? Estoy indo a Santiago em marzo, queria salir y conocer y hacer nuevos amigos.


----------



## stencil

^^

Thread de Politica Chilena... muito amiguhinos xd


----------



## MrBarbosaJr

Muchas gracias, Stencil!


----------



## O Cavaleiro

MrBarbosaJr said:


> Hay algun thread donde se puede conocer, conversar y hacer amigos santiaguinos? Estoy indo a Santiago em marzo, queria salir y conocer y hacer nuevos amigos.





MrBarbosaJr said:


> Muchas gracias, Stencil!



MrBarbosaJr, 

estou indo em Junho (quer dizer, pretendo). 
Espera para irmos juntos. :lol:


----------



## MrBarbosaJr

Cavaleiro, queria poder, mas a LAN, não aceita trocas, já até tentei, mas sem sucesso, só raiva.

:l


----------



## O Cavaleiro

^^
Que pena, seria bom ter uma companhia "familiarizada" por lá.


----------



## MrBarbosaJr

Pois é, comprei o bilhete básico, e eles não aceitam trocas, nem devoluções. É todo um protocolo, precisa ir numa loja da LAN, e como aqui não tem, desisti. Eu queria poder ficar mais dias em Santiago.


----------



## |WTKI|

Quisiera preguntar un par de cosas:

1. ¿Existe un máximo de fotos publicadas por post permitidas o un número ideal de fotos por post para no "saturar" el thread?

2. ¿Se puede optimizar SSC para Tapatalk? He tenido problemas a veces para la autenticación de mi user allí y no me permite postear.


----------



## JavierGuerra22

^^^
Ya viste en la bandeja de correos no deseados?


----------



## Estefano

Una duda. ¿Cómo se comparte un video Vimeo en el foro? Necesito incrustarlo...Gracias!


----------



## Estefano

Lo solucioné visitando la página de Skyscrapercity México, ahí tienen un instructivo bien completo, deberían agregar al de nuestro país las diferentes opciones, hace falta.


----------



## Guz

No es necesario. Solo falta hacer click en la esquina inferior izquierda, donde dice BBCode o sino preguntar acá


----------



## Loungealex

Como se postean fotos desde un iphone?


----------



## Ro_nva

ayuda  por alguna razón ya no puedo publicar fotos ni links me sale esto..

To be able to post links or images your post count must be 10 or greater. You currently have 0 posts.
Please remove links from your message, then you will be able to submit your post.

ojala me respondan  saludos !


----------



## JavierGuerra22

Ro_nva said:


> ayuda  por alguna razón ya no puedo publicar fotos ni links me sale esto..
> 
> To be able to post links or images your post count must be 10 or greater. You currently have 0 posts.
> Please remove links from your message, then you will be able to submit your post.
> 
> ojala me respondan  saludos !



Para poder postear links o imágenes, tu post debe tener 10 o más. Actualmente tiene 0 posts. Por favor elimine liknjs de su mensaje, después podrá "postear su post". 

Eso es lo que dice, tal vez ya lo sabías. Espero que te sirva.


----------



## pedronia

Hola que tal?
Como puedo postear una página de un periódico electrónico?.
De antemano muchas gracias.


----------



## Mariosantiaguino

^^ No existe una forma genérica, pero lo que me sirve a mí es que en Chrome al imprimir desde internet aparece la opción de guardar en pdf. De ahí se abre en photoshop u otro programa similar y se guarda en jpg para que pueda ser subido a cualquier host de imágenes. 

kay:


----------



## auprieto

Hola a todos,

Cuando envío un PM, después no lo puedo encontrar, a todos les pasa??

Saludos!!:cheers2:


----------



## Orgón

Me sale la palabra ''c o m'' con asteriscos ***


----------



## andino1

Hola a todos!

Una pregunta, ¿puedo cambiar mi nombre de usuario?

Gracias!


----------



## Mariosantiaguino

^^ Debes tener una buena razón, y planteársela a los altos mandos. Creo que debes pasar por Kenni en primera instancia.


----------



## Guz

andino1 said:


> Hola a todos!
> 
> Una pregunta, ¿puedo cambiar mi nombre de usuario?
> 
> Gracias!


No se pueden cambiar de nombres de usuarios desde hace algunos años. Si estás disconforme, la única solución es cerrar tu cuenta y abrir una nueva.


----------



## Mariosantiaguino

^^ Verdad. Es que me había quedado con la norma antigua :lol:


----------



## andino1

Guz said:


> No se pueden cambiar de nombres de usuarios desde hace algunos años. Si estás disconforme, la única solución es cerrar tu cuenta y abrir una nueva.


Gracias!


----------



## feelipillo

Hola. La app de SSC para Android presenta problemas hace varias semanas. Los thread no los muestra completos, es decir hay un desfase entre lo que veo en la app y lo que veo por ejemplo en web. 

Eso sería

Saludos


----------



## Mariosantiaguino

^^ Le plantearemos la inquietud a los supermods kay:.

Saludos!


----------



## cromanio

*Comentario*

Buen tema para ir aprendiendo un poco sobre esta gran página


----------



## DiegoAV

alguien me puede decir porque no puedo dar like a los post??


----------



## Green Coast

Buena pregunta, lo mismo me sucede desde hoy.


----------



## Peregrin Tuk

^^

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=139263917#post139263917


----------



## stencil

chuuu parece que nos vamos a tener que esmerar en postear :troll:

feels like 2008


----------



## Mariosantiaguino

Actualizaron los servidores del foro, y la opción de likes quedó deshabilitada. Dudo que se vuelva a activar


----------



## Malulin

^^^^ +1


----------



## Peregrin Tuk

Like this ^^


----------



## Seba90

El administrador (Nuestro queridísimo, amado y muy respetado líder) Jan dice que están trabajando en aquello para restaurar lo de los likes, pero que puede tomar un tiempo.

Cosas de la tecnología y el mundo actual. Por mientras, tal como los posts que anteceden a este, los +1 (y sus variantes) tendrán que salir del cajón de los recuerdos :lol:


----------



## DiegoAV

Peregrin Tuk said:


> ^^
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=139263917#post139263917


Gracias por compartir


----------



## Guiche Rex

Se me buggeó el scroll en la pag. no sé que onda


----------



## Mariosantiaguino

^^ A mi igual. Probé cerrando el navegador y al abrirlo ya estaba arreglado. Prueba con eso kay:


----------



## bastian123

Como comparto una imagen desde twitter y que se vea la directo en el foro?


----------



## Seba90

bastian123 said:


> Como comparto una imagen desde twitter y que se vea la directo en el foro?


Copias la dirección de la imagen (la que termine en .png, .jpg o el tipo de imagen que sea; desde un PC lo haces abriendo el enlace de la imagen en una nueva pestaña, o copiando directamente la dirección haciendo clic derecho) y la insertas en la ventanita que se abre al hacer clic en "Insert Image" (el botón encerrado en un círculo en la imagen siguiente):










O si prefieres, puedes pegar directamente el link en el espacio donde estás escribiendo tu post y añadirle el código "







" al final (sin las comillas obviamente), y listo.

Saludos!


----------



## bastian123

ammm vale vale. :cheers:


----------



## Dany Darko

Algún moderador que por favor que me pueda orientar y ayudar?... desde hoy en la mañana no puedo ver mi panel de control, ni mi pefil ni nada. Extrañamente solo puedo postear. No sé si soy solo yo o que? hno:hno:


----------



## el_bebiduncho

^^ Es un problema generalizado en SSC de momento. Están trabajando en solucionarlo.


----------



## aoz1974

Hola, cómo puedo subir un nuevo tema ya subido por mi mismo al foro chileno al de otros países?


----------



## el_bebiduncho

^^ Por lo que entiendo de tu consulta lo que podrías hacer es copiar tu post completo y pegarlo. Para copiar un posteo complejo (con imágenes insertas, distintas tipografías, etc.) lo mejor es pinchar en el botor "edit" del mensaje que quieres copiar y seleccionar todo el contenido, copiarlo y luego pegarlo en el nuevo tema que estés creando. No sé si eso responde tu inquietud. 

Saludos


----------



## ganc

Cómo puedo compartir fotos desde mi celular , dice que foro me tiene bloqueada esa opción al tratar de subir alguna foto??


----------



## ganc

Alguien sabe quien es el moderador , pues desde Noviembre es que no puedo poner fotos desde mi celular , ojalá alguien pueda ayudarme. Gracias de antemano.


----------



## CanterinoAlto

Hola a todos! Cómo puedo contactarme con un moderador o administrador para que elimine esta cuenta? A partir de ahora solo quiero ser visitante de esta página (además de no tener tiempo ni motivación para seguir siendo usuario de la misma)


----------



## intenciones

Hola.
Con quién debo comunicarme para poder ver la plaza en la sección latinoamericana?
Hace más de un año no puedo ingresar a ella y nunca he recibido algún tipo de notificación de banneo o similar.
Saludos y gracias de antemano


----------



## theRealGS

¿Han notado que _cierta _palabra que indica ausencia de color está siendo censurada con asteriscos?
Sospecho que se deba a que este es un foro primariamente angloparlante, y _esa _palabra en particular tiene una connotación altamente racista...


----------



## danielak

vanix said:


> Abro este hilo para que planteen sus dudas o preguntas que tengan sobre Skyscrapercity y a su vez puedan ser aclaradas.
> 
> 
> A continuación dejo ayuda para los post.
> 
> 
> *¿Cómo posteo una foto o imágen?*​
> Para postear una fotografía o imagen es recomendable utilizar esta página: ImageShack - Best place for all of your image hosting and image sharing needs , aunque hay un sinfín de otras opciones.
> 
> Primer paso:
> 
> 
> 
> Segundo paso:
> 
> 
> 
> Tercer paso
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *¿Cómo posteo un video de YouTube?*​
> Primer paso:
> 
> En la página de YouTube del video que quieren poner, tienen que copiar la última parte de la url, es el código que está después del signo "=".
> 
> 
> 
> Segundo paso:
> 
> Se coloca el código copiado entre los tags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> En este caso sería:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nota: Es indiferente si escriben el tag con mayúsculas o minúsculas: [YouTubе], [youtubе] ó [YOUTUBΕ]
> 
> Tercer paso:
> 
> El video aparece de la siguiente manera:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Espero que sea de utilidad y saludos a todos.
> :cheers:


Gracias! Soy nueva aquí y ese post de verdad que me sirve mucho. Como hay muchas pajinas y me confundo un poco


----------



## calatravavx

Hola buen día, necesito saber cómo elimino mi cuenta de skyscrapercity para siempre...Muchas gracias.


----------



## Olvan

calatravavx said:


> Hola buen día, necesito saber cómo elimino mi cuenta de skyscrapercity para siempre...Muchas gracias.


Tienes que hablar con un administrador del foro.


----------

